# 24' long siding on 21' mill . . .



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep it's possible to mill a 24' log on a sawmill that maxes out at 21' if you're hardheaded. This was 5 years ago or thereabouts when we were remodeling. 

[attachment=2452]

And our eldest son tacking it up . . . 

[attachment=2453]



(Just felt like posting something in this section maybe spur some activity.)


:scare:


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 4, 2012)

That is beautiful Kevin !


----------



## EricJS (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice! Love that cedar!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 5, 2012)

Some mighty fine work there Kev!


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Yep it's possible to mill a 24' log on a sawmill that maxes out at 21' if you're hardheaded. This was 5 years ago or thereabouts when we were remodeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I had taken pictures, but I milled a 40' long oak log with a diameter of about 24" (and it didn't taper very badly either) on my WM LT40G25. It really is amazing what can be done when you set your mind to do something. It also helps to have the right lifts etc when in that state of mind). It was actually for a client of mine that had all the forklifts and extra manpower to do it.


----------

